# Swery wants prequel, sequel, AND special edition for Deadly Premonition



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

> Hidetaka Suehiro, also known as Swery, has spoken about making a special edition of Deadly Premonition, with updated graphics.
> 
> Speaking to GameCentral, Swery also said that he had plans for a prequel and a sequel to the game, which had a mixed reception.
> 
> ...



All my money.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

I have no idea what Deadly Premonition is. :/


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Then you need not apply, ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Why not make a few dozen spin-offs, too? Maybe a collectors edition. And a super-mega-special-awesome-buymenowfucker edition.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Exactly. Why NOT? It's fucking DEADLY PREMONITION.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I have no idea what Deadly Premonition is. :/



Best worst great game ever.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Deadly Premonition is the Evil Dead of video games.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2011)

F K... in the coffee/10


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Best worst great game ever.



I'm interested now.  :33


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope they plan on localizing the PS3 version this time. 

And where's the link to that source you quoted, Garrus?


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

Sources are needed to verify the story.  

For all we knew the source could have been someone random guy on Facebook making a prediction.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Silly Goob, people don't use Facebook anymore.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

Surely a few of those 500 million accounts must still be in use.  If not then it could have been a twitter post.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Twitter posts can be valid.

Many-a-game-developers confirm suspicions via Twitter. That's how we found out Kaidan is now taking the cock, thanks to a tweet from his voice actor.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

Improving thread.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 30, 2011)

All of this sounds awesome, but I must admit, updating the graphics may remove some of the ch*narm* from this game.  So says Mr. Stewart.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

I guess this is as good a place as any...

Destructoid recently took a look at Deadly Premonition Director's Cut for the Playstation 3, to be released this April.

It's a , but basically they still praise the game (they gave the original a 10/10). There's some additional scenes, sounds like there will be DLC (but no story content), the control scheme was remapped to be more comfortable with people familiar with shooters (basically just make you aim with right analog instead, things of that nature... you still can't move while shooting). The graphics have been updated to a degree, as they've noted being able to see some details that you were meant to see but probably couldn't. Mini-map has been updated, I believe (original complaints were it was too small for the scope of the open area), and finally all difficulties were removed. SWERY says the reasoning for this was because he thinks difficulty settings stopped people from playing or completing the game and he now wants everyone to play and finish this game.

So remember, if you don't play/finish Deadly Premonition, he'll probably find you and kill you. I hear they can do that now.

Interestingly, SWERY also comments on DP being labeled as "Survival Horror" saying he disagrees with that notion.

EDIT: I said HD Version originally, it's actually a Director's Cut. My bad.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 29, 2013)

So now it looks like a PS2 game instead of Dreamcast. I think this will go on my christmas list.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 29, 2013)

F K in my every orifice...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 31, 2013)




----------

